# Stepping into Laine's shoes



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello Ladies
You all know me already but just thought I would let you know that I am
stepping into Laine's shoes to become Moderator for this board, we will
all miss Laine in here but wish her all the best with the adoption route.

I look forward to continuing our chats together and helping each other out
with advice and support, I am still the same old Dydie with my own fears and
insecurities except now I have a whip in my hand   

Lots of Love Dydie xx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Dydie.....Thank-you for taking on this thread   i'll try to behave so's you wont need that whip   

Sorry to loose you Laine but you know I'm chuffed for you   

luv juels xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dydie,

You will be a great moderator for this board!

I will miss you all too, but will pop in from time to time.

Laine x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Laine
I hope things are going well for you, I have been
popping onto the adoption board to spy on you  
good luck for your home visit next month.
Dydie xxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Aww thanks Dydie - the initial visit is on Monday and I am exicted and nervous!!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Dydie
I think you are doing a great job already and well done on taking the role of becoming a moderator....
Goodluck Laine you deserve all the luck in the world......
love astridxxx


----------

